# [SOLVED] Is net-dns/resolvconf-gentoo deprecated?

## schiotz

Dear all!

Suddenly, net-dns/resolvconf-gentoo is masked in all versions (at least for amd64).  Is it deprecated?  If so, is that functionality now included in, say, baselayout, or do I have to install something else for stable name resolution with both a wired and a wireless?

Thanks for any info

/JakobLast edited by schiotz on Wed Jun 04, 2008 9:06 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## UberLord

net-dns/openresolv is the new hotness

----------

## schiotz

 *UberLord wrote:*   

> net-dns/openresolv is the new hotness

 

Thanks for your quick reply!  I will try it out tonight.

/Jakob

----------

## wonko.the.sane

Sooo, I also wanted to transition away from the deprecated resolvconf-gentoo and in a brainless moment went

```
don't do this # emerge -C net-dns/resolvconf-gentoo

don't do this # emerge -v net-dns/openresolv
```

Well, guess what: The repository with the new hotness wouldn't resolve  :lol: 

Neither would any other domain name of course, and I felt extremely stupid for _quite_ some time.

I seriously hope fumbles like this don't give you a permanent intelligence debuff or something.

Luckily I still had the sources to the old resolvconf-gentoo cached locally, so I could reemerge them without problems.

Having learned my lesson I then went

```
do this first # emerge -f net-dns/openresolv
```

after which the initial two emerges worked like a charm.

In all seriousness though, perhaps a little note on how to move to openresolv, or at least a warning that you might not be able to fetch new packages after unmerging resolvconf-gentoo would be good... Unless this is blatantly obvious to just about anyone except me  :D

----------

## Erulabs

```
Unless this is blatantly obvious to just about anyone except me :D
```

I think we could start a flame war on that topic pretty quickly.

To subvert that, I would say that most networking guys would say, yes, it should be obvious. At the same time, it might be nice to write a quick little update guide.

----------

## UberLord

I guess I should take the blame for that as resolvconf-gentoo followed the Debian resolvconf and had /etc/resolv.conf as symlink.

Whilst that may work for Debian, it caused a few issues with Gentoo, thus openresolv treats /etc/resolv.conf as a standard file.

But I'm not a Gentoo dev anymore (and haven't been for a long time - yay), so ........   :Razz: 

You could always file a bug  :Smile:  (with Gentoo, as it's their problem and not mine)

----------

## dncohen

I have this ummm, friend, who did exactly what was described above.  Did an `emerge -C resolvconf-gentoo` because it was blocking openresolv.  But AFAIK the sources for resolvconf-gentoo are not on my machine.  Er, I mean my friend's machine.  And now he can't emerge anything or resolve any domains.  I'm there's a quick trick to get around this.

What advice would you give my friend to recover from this unfortunate situation?  He thanks you in advance.

----------

## gerard27

Hi All,

After reading this thread I checked my /var/db/pkg directory.

The only net-dns package on my box is libidn.

When does one need resolv-gentoo?

By the way:Not all resolv-gentoo packages are masked.

Gerard.

----------

## schiotz

 *wonko.the.sane wrote:*   

> Sooo, I also wanted to transition away from the deprecated resolvconf-gentoo and in a brainless moment went
> 
> ```
> don't do this # emerge -C net-dns/resolvconf-gentoo
> 
> ...

 

I ran into the same problem, but found a different solution.  I removed the /etc/resolv.conf softlink, and restarted the net with

/etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart.  Then I merged openresolv and restarted the net again.

/Jakob

----------

## javeree

I did

emerge -C resolvconf-gentoo && emerge openresolv

The emerge went painless, etc-update said no updates were needed.

My next reboot failed in a rather unobvious way: 'could not start bootmisc because some boot services refused to start' or something along that line.

I had to read through the source of bootmisc to find the reason:

/etc/resolv.conf was a symbolic link into /var that had disappeared. Yes, I had created that link myself when installing resolvconf-gentoo

rm /etc/resolv.conf and rebooting solved it all.

Hope this 'upgrade guide/experience'  helps someone

----------

## Frank99

I´ve run into the same "trap".

And had then the same problem as javeree, that the System didn´t boot anymore.

The reason was an dead symlink /etc/resolv.conf that pointed to /etc/resolvconf/run/resolv.conf .

After creating the folder /etc/resolvconf/run and creating an empty file resolv.conf fixed it for me.

Frank

----------

## Psychoman

If you did a

```
emerge -C resolvconf-gentoo
```

all you need to do is add them manualy.

Open the file /etc/resolv.conf:

```
nano -w /etc/resolv.conf
```

Write you name servers to the file:

```
nameserver ip_of_nameserver_1

nameserver ip_of_nameserver_2
```

After that you will be aible to install openresolv.

Note that in my case, I wan't aible to write to the file.

For some strange reason I had to rename the file and create a new resolv.conf file.

----------

